# How long and how many



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Interested to know how long has your current band been together how many paying gigs have you done and how many venues???


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've been in this band about a year and a half.

We had around 5 or 6 gigs last year all at different venues.
We played a gig last weekend and had one earlier this year.

Our schedules are really constricting, it's hard just to practice most times.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

About a year. 

We play about once a month. 
About 4-5 venues in and around Edmonton. 

We rehearse once a week, without excuses.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Coming up on the 3rd anniversary of our first gig. Since then we've played at two different local bars plus a few community events. First decent paying gig was this past June - though we've raised some decent coin for some local charities. We play 2-3 times a year, but the local bars that have music would have us more often if we didn't have kids.


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

We figure about 7 years now. Usually a dozen gigs or so a year. 3 main venues, though we have played 4 other towns now.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

My present band, fonograph has been together for 3 years now. We play regularly at the Rainbow Bistro here in Ottawa every 4th Saturday of the month. It is a matinee show from 4-7:00 pm. We also play at the Atomic Rooster every 3 months. And whatever comes along during the summer. We have been playing around 14-15 gigs per year. OUtside of those 2 places, we've played at 4 other venues, Bassline Station, Brass Monkey, the now defunct Obsession Lounge, and Luneta Bistro. We've played at the Bluesfest this year, offsite at the Casino Lac Leamy. And a couple of other festivals. We're trimming down our gigs next year to once every 2 months, so a total of 6, plus whatever festival or charity event we can get into in the summer. As for pay, some places we get paid, some we don't and we consider it as practice with an audience. We usually practice every Sunday. We've been slacking off this summer as we are almost playing out every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

My bass player and I have been together for about 18 years. Other members have come and gone. We've had the current line-up for about the last 8 months. We've done about 30 gigs so far this year, including a few oddball and acoustic things.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

9 inches and more than I can count.

Oh wait, not in a band right now.


----------

